

Corruption allegedly caused by ZFS affects Joyent's StrongSpace and BingoDisk - superjared
http://discuss.joyent.com/viewtopic.php?id=19406&action=new

======
patrickg-zill
The confusion to me, is that they state they have not been able to get the
hardware to boot.

As of now, only the OpenSolaris "betas" allow you to boot from a ZFS volume -
all the "officially blessed" Solaris releases still require the older UFS
filesystem as a boot volume.

Were they running OpenSolaris instead of Solaris?

~~~
superjared
If I recall correctly, yes, they've only been using OpenSolaris over Solaris.

------
far33d
I thought the point of ZFS was to avoid corruption?

~~~
superjared
That's right, and this sucks since I have data in my lifetime StrongSpace
account.

